

Coding in color: How to make syntax highlighting more useful - jjallen
https://medium.com/p/3a6db2743a1e

======
bediger4000
I'm not sure the proposed highlighting scheme is any good. To my aging eyes,
the riot of colors just confuses things. But I also type ":syntax off" in vim
many times a day.

At least one paper exists that says color and font in text editors makes a
difference: Rick Kazman and Riston Tapp, "Determining the Usefulness of Colour
and Fonts in a Programming Task", from: Proceedings of the 3rd Workshop on
Program Comprehension, (Washington, DC), November 1994, pp. 154-161.

You can find that at:
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.48....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.48.633&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

